
Sell Your Old iPhone For Quick Cash: Exclusive Offer For TechCrunch Readers - nreece
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/02/exclusive-offer-for-techcrunch-readers-sell-your-iphone-for-quick-cash/
======
rms
It sounds like the core product that this company is selling is their ability
to price things accurately. I'm calling Web 2.0 bubble on these guys.

(do a completed items search on ebay if you want to know how much things sell
for on ebay)

